# Should i buy a 98 200sx SE



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

I want to buy a 98 200sx se and i have a few questions? 

Is $4,000 a good price?

What should i look for when test driving it?

Is it pretty reliable?

Thats all i can think of at the time. If i have more i'll ask.

Thanks in advance guys and gals

P.S. I put this in the wanted section cause i wasn't sure where to put it so if that's wrong someone please delete it.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hold out for an SE-R, I regret not holding out for a Sentra SE or SE-L. THe SR20 is far more superior to the GA16


----------



## 200sx98fl (Jan 5, 2004)

ladybunnz23 said:


> I want to buy a 98 200sx se and i have a few questions?
> 
> Is $4,000 a good price?
> 
> ...


i think 4000 is good iseen a 98 on sell for 5500
I own a 98 2000sx se and i love it although the ser is alot better....correction a hell of a lot better....but if 4,000 is all you can spend and you cant find the ser....look for a 240sx....if all else fails get the 200sx and burn them damn honda' just dont mess with the SI's.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Wait for an SE-R


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait for an SE-R.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if you care about speed wait for the SE-R, otherwise the SE will suit you just fine, if your aiming at performance get an SE-R otherwise save some money and get the SE, its a good reliable car.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> if you care about speed wait for the SE-R, otherwise the SE will suit you just fine, if your aiming at performance get an SE-R otherwise save some money and get the SE, its a good reliable car.



I care about speed but i have a 94 sentra xe right now, so will it be a noticable difference from that, Also my dad is buying it for me so waiting around for something else is kinda not an option. It is upgradeable right and i can do a swap later if i choose right

Thanks for everyones imput


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Swapping to an SR20DE would require a lot of money and know-how. I'd rather advise you to look for an SE-R.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Harris said:


> Swapping to an SR20DE would require a lot of money and know-how. I'd rather advise you to look for an SE-R.


My uncle knows a couple of people that work on cars and he wouldn't charge me that much, but how much would it run me if i were to do it


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd say about $3000 at the least (if you find really good deals, that is), considering that you'll need:

1) Engine

2) Tranny

3) Axles

4) Wiring harness

5) ECU

6) Instrument cluster

7) New hubs to work with the SE-R axles

8) Other misc. stuff to ensure proper installation

I really think you'd be better off buying an SE-R. Its not just the engine, but other little things that you'd get only on an SE-R, like 4-wheel discs, better wheels, and slightly different and probably better looking exterior. I hope you get my point now. 

Good luck anyhow.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Harris said:


> I'd say about $3000 at the least (if you find really good deals, that is), considering that you'll need:
> 
> 1) Engine
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Anytime. 

BTW, a little off-topic, I think I once helped you with solving a trunk leak issue you had with your '94. What came of that? Did you fix it?


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Harris said:


> Anytime.
> 
> BTW, a little off-topic, I think I once helped you with solving a trunk leak issue you had with your '94. What came of that? Did you fix it?


I fixed it and i haven't had a leak since....Thx


----------

